# Smart button Philips Hue



## Gregoryen (22 Novembre 2021)

Bonsoir,

J'ai acheté deux smart Buttons de chez Philips de la gamme Hue. Il s'agit du petit galet en gomme.

Voilà, je voudrais faire quelque chose de simple, m'en servir comme un bouton on/off.

Lorsque j'appuie, cela allume la lampe de couleur blanc couleur a 100% luminosité. Et si je reclique dessus, qu'elle s'éteigne.

Entre-temps, je peux potentiellement activer une scène depuis l'iPhone qui fait que cette lampe s'allume en rose.

Il faut que la scène " Bonne nuit" s'active uniquement si cette lampe est éclairée.

Le souci, c'est que sur HomeKit, lorsque je veux configurer ce bouton j'ai le choix que d'une seule action qui s'appelle "Une seule pression".
Cela me donne la possibilité de sélectionner plusieurs scènes, alors je mets la scène bonjour, et bonne nuit. Seulement je clique, elle joue les deux en même temps. Si je laisse uniquement la scène bonjour, elle m'éclaire la lampe, si je clique de nouveau, elle ne l'éteint pas.

LA configuration depuis l'application Maison est faible, il y a une option " convertir en raccourci " seulement il n'y a pas toutes les options de l'application raccourcis... et ne me donne que la possibilité de faire " SI " mais je n'ai pas réussi.

Alors le mieux est de configurer le bouton depuis l'application Hue, celui-ci ne me laisse pas le choix de configurer ce bouton comme un simple ON/OFF !
Il me propose de contrôler soit les lumières, soit une pièce.
Alors si je sélectionne cette seule lampe,  il me propose ensuite le comportement. Soit un cycle temporisé ( en fonction de l'heure mais cela, ne m'intéresse pas) soit par " cycle de scénario.

Et je n'ai pas le choix que de configurer de 1 à 5 presses. Je dois choisir une scène par presse... Je ne peux pas diminuer le nombre de presses.

De plus, j'ai une autre option avec " appuyez et maintenez enfoncé". Sur cette option il me demande soit de baisser la luminosité (ça ne m'intéresse pas), soit de ne rien faire, soit de couper TOUTES les lumières, et je dis bien tout ! C'est à dire même celle qui ne sont pas de la même pièce ! Problème, j'ai une prise connectée qui allume un écran, et il me coupe cette prise...

J'ai donc configuré cette option sur " Ne rien faire ".

Alors j'ai trouvé un système malin, j'ai essayé de créer une scène "Eteindre" ou toutes les lumières sont éteintes. Comme cela, dans les 5 presses, je mets en premier "Bonjour" ensuite " éteindre " etc.. Mais le soucis c'est que depuis l'application HUE, je ne peux pas faire comme dans Maison de Apple, je ne peux pas créer une scène avec toutes les lumières éteintes....

C'est vachement compliqué leur bouton ! Je ferais mieux d'acheter un vieux machin chinois, ça fonctionnerait plus simplement.
Pour l'exemple, dans le choix des 5 presses j'ai alterné entre deux scènes, j'ai mis " Bonjour " et une scène qui allume toutes les lampes en bleu ". Problème c'est qu'au bout d'un moment, sans que ce soit un appui long, mais un simple clic, elle éteint toutes les lumières, et en aucun cas il n’est dit qu'au bout d'un nombre de presses cela éteint tout ! C'est vraiment aléatoire.

Est-ce que je suis le seul dans ce genre de situation ? Je trouve ces boutons bien plus compliqués pour faire une chose simple, allumer une seule lumière, et l'éteindre !

ÉDIT: J'ai compris pourquoi quand j'appuie à un certain moment cela éteint tout !
En fait, lorsque je clique, cela allume la scène voulue. Il faut attendre plusieurs secondes, et si je clique de nouveau il éteint la lampe. C'est comme ça qu'ils ont configuré le ON/OFF mais cela n'est pas du tout précisé nulle part. Comme je ferais mes test en appuyant plusieurs fois pour tester les 5 presses j'allais plus vite. En temps normal ce n'est pas comme ça qu'on l'utilise.

Donc le problème est réglé puisqu'il suffit juste de lui dire quelle lampe je veux allumer, et pour le " off " il suffit d'attendre pour que le prochain clic soit considéré comme " éteindre " je n'ai pas besoin de lui créer une scène pour ça.

En fait, si mes lumières sont déjà allumées, et que j'appuie sur le bouton pour changer de scène, cela passe d'abord par une extinction des lumières, il faut rappuyer pour avoir la scène configurée de la première presse... Donc bof ! J'aurais aimé qu'il aille directement sur la nouvelle scène sans passer par l'extinction mais nous n'avons aucune configuration pour cela.


----------



## Moutaille (22 Novembre 2021)

Tu m'as perdu à "bonsoir" !! 
Plus sérieusement je ne pourrai pas t'aider car je ne connais pas ce type de bouton mais son utilisation semble effectivement très complexe !!


----------



## Tiberius (22 Novembre 2021)

Hello. Pour les raccourcis de type « si la lampe est allumée, alors l’éteindre, sinon l’allumer » j’ai mis en ligne sur ma chaîne (voir ma signature) une vidéo avec des astuces pour l’interrupteur Aqara qui montre comment faire, mais ça fonctionne pour n’importe quel bouton en fait, à partir d’un raccourci créé dans Maison. 
Mais c’est bien si tu as réussi à faire ton scenario


----------



## Gregoryen (22 Novembre 2021)

Oui je me suis dit que j'allais perdre tout le monde dans les explications 
Y'a rien de mieux qu'une explication vidéo ou autre.

Tiberius je vais regarder tes vidéo  merci


----------



## Gregoryen (23 Novembre 2021)

@Tiberius je viens de voir ta vidéo, j'ai suivi ton tutoriel pour convertir en mode raccourci. Merci c'est bien expliqué et ça fonctionne !
En fait j'étais confus pour le raccourci, ce n'est pas la première fois que j'en fais puis surtout des aussi simples. Mais j'avais besoin d'un modèle d'exemple. J'ai pu faire en sorte que mon bouton passe d'une scène à l'autre sans que cela l'éteigne ! Au top !  

EDIT: en fait, quand je configurais raccourcis, dans la condition " SI " et sélectionner un accessoire, je mettais le bouton.


----------



## Tiberius (23 Novembre 2021)

Je suis content que la vidéo t’ait été utile (c'est aussi pour ça que j'ai créé cette chaine )

J'avais aussi un peu galéré avec l'interface, car depuis iOS 15 c'est devenu pénible et peu pratique. J'ai du m'y reprendre à plusieurs fois parce qu'à chaque fois que je sélectionnais l'accessoire et que je validais, il fermais à la fois la fenêtre de sélection et la fenêtre de l'automatisation !

Tu me diras si tu constates aussi une latence dans l'exécution du raccourci, comme je l'ai précisé dans la vidéo.


----------



## Gregoryen (23 Novembre 2021)

Oui je constate une latence lors d'un appuis. Et si je veux rapidement cliquer à nouveau après le premier clic, il faut minimum 3 secondes environs.


----------



## Gregoryen (26 Novembre 2021)

@Tiberius j'ai besoin (encore) de ton aide !

J'ai deux scènes, la scène détente qui allume en blanc chaud, et chill qui allume en rose certaines lampes et d'autres bleues.

Voilà, actuellement dans mon raccourci, si la lumière est en rose, et que j'appuie, ça me la met en blanc, et si je reclique ça repasse en rose.







Problème, lorsque tout est éteint, lorsque je clique, ça me met soit la scène Chill, soit la Scène Détente. C'est aléatoire.

J'aimerais rajouter une variable, lorsque la lumière est éteinte alors mettre la scène sur détente.

Comment lui dire :

Si cette lampe est éteinte, alors active la scène "détente".
Si cette lampe est allumée sur blanc (teinte 30°) (détente), alors mettre scène chill (rose).
Si cette lampe est allumée sur rose (teinte  306°), alors mettre scène détente.

Je ne sais pas comment l'intégrer dans le "SI", il lui faut un "SINON" mais je ne sais pas dans quel ordre.

Merci


----------



## Tiberius (27 Novembre 2021)

Il faut que tu mettes le second si dans le premier sinon et que tu écrives

Si cette lampe est éteinte, alors active la scène "détente".
Sinon
--- Si cette lampe est allumée sur blanc (teinte 30°) (détente), alors mettre scène chill (rose).
--- Sinon mettre scène détente.
 --- Terminer Si
Terminer Si


----------



## Gregoryen (27 Novembre 2021)

Super ça marche très bien ! Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Ericdibene13 (10 Janvier 2022)

Pas si facile que ça à trouver comme soluce ! J'ai bien fait de chercher ici


----------

